# is a 30.06 savage model 110 a good gun?



## troy16 (Jan 11, 2009)

i was just wondering if a 30.06 savage model 110 was a good gun.. how they shoot. heavy? how far does the bullet travel before it starts to drop? any answers would be very helpful..


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Yeah its a good gun, deadly in the hands of a marksman.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> how far does the bullet travel before it starts to drop?


As far as the end of the barrel.......................... I think what you may be asking is what is the effective range without having to compensate for bullet drop. Depending on the load (150-165 gr) generally sighting 2" high at 100 yards is gonna put you around 6" low at 300 yards.

Savage rifles tend to be underrated because they may not be as pretty but they shoot as well as any "fashionable" gun.


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

My only Savage these days is a little MarkII in .22LR.

However! If you read all the posts about the Savage centerfires in this forum and others, you'll hear *nothing but praise *about their accuracy. Of course, handloading will help you get that accuracy with just about any rifle, but Savages are notorious for their out-of-the-box accuracy.

I have a Rem700ADL in 30-06. It shoots sub .75" groups at 100yards consistently, and if I bought a Savage I would expect even better. The 30-06 is the most popular cartridge in America, though there's alot of latitude for opinions on other cartridges that are somewhat comparable (.270, .308, the .300 magnums, 7mmRM, etc). Depending on what you're hunting, I think you can hunt out well past 400 yards, though I don;t think that range fits my skill level.

I shoot at a steel buffalo that's about the size of a large boar. It sits at 360 yards. Using my Leupold 3-9x40 with LRD reticle, I can "kill" that buffalo every time just by putting the 200yd dot on top of his back. Some loads shoot a little higher or lower, or left or right, but most all are killing shots.

The 30-06 I think will hunt anything in North America, including brown bear, though probably most hunters would want something more potent for that.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The Savage rifles are great shooters. My 10FP will shoot a consistant 1/2" or less at 100 yards using handloads or factory match ammo. It is .308 cal.

I don't use hold-overs often, I prefer to dial in what I need using the turrets. I have a swinging metal target that has a 6" diameter circle, we set this thing up at 600 yards, my Savage will whack it every time, from prone, using a bipod.

The drop has already been explained, 30-06 is a good caliber, ammo will be available anywhere, and it is powerful enough for just about anything you'll find here.

huntin1


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

My first rifle was a 110 30-06, I hated it, there were feeding problems, I thought it was way to heavy, and kicked like a mule. Probably all but the feeding problems came from the fact I was quite young, and it may have been too much rifle for me at the time. I have since owned other savages, like the model 12 22-250 and have nothing but love for them.


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

I gave my son a Savage 110 .30'06 14 years ago. It will still shoot less than 1/2 in groups at 100 yards. He has used it on North Dakota whitetail deer and Colorado elk and has never needed another rifle. (He did have a problem with feeding cartrides the first year because he would "short stroke" the bolt. He had no further problems after he learned that he had to open the bolt "with authority".) This was before Savage introduced the "AccuTrigger" so I can only expect that a Savage 110 will be even better now.


----------



## troy16 (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks everyone for the comments :beer:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

usually the gun is as good as the scope you put on it.

I have a savage 110 with a nikon monarch on it and i love it.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

No Savage will ever win a prize for beauty or esthetics (except maybe for the Model 14), but by & large they shoot very well right out of the box. If it's a pre-Accu Trigger model it will need a trigger job...


----------

